# DIY Stand



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get plans to make a 55g stand with the simplest possible design? The only thing I found is someone explaining in general the best way to make good aquarium stands.

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/People/Darn/darn2.html


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If you are not worried about looks. You can pick up some concrete blocks cheap for the legs then just build a 2x frame to set on top for support of the tank all the way around. I have used this set up on one of my 55gallon tanks for years without any problems.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

My stand was a cut-out of a shelf (make sure to ask your parents first lol) so it had been made before the glass tank was orderd. I simply cut off the top structure and flattened the joints. Also I put on a coat of paint.


----------

